# Tommy: how to make switch external?



## mhshizz (Sep 26, 2022)

I want to do the Tommy III project, but I really dislike internal switches. What's a decent way to get that switch up front? Is it as simple as wiring the pads to the matching terninals of an on-on SPDT mini toggle?


----------



## Brett (Sep 26, 2022)

That's correct.


----------



## mhshizz (Sep 26, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 2, 2022)

mhshizz said:


> I want to do the Tommy III project, but I really dislike internal switches. What's a decent way to get that switch up front? Is it as simple as wiring the pads to the matching terninals of an on-on SPDT mini toggle?


Here's how I did mine.


----------



## Diynot (Oct 2, 2022)

I used a sub mini toggle and just measured and marked a spot on the drill template for an extra hole. No offboard wires needed.


----------



## Barry (Oct 2, 2022)

That board is designed for the toggle to be external


----------



## Diynot (Oct 2, 2022)

Barry said:


> That board is designed for the toggle to be external


For the gain switch, but the sym/asym clipping is usually internal


----------



## Barry (Oct 2, 2022)

Diynot said:


> For the gain switch, but the sym/asym clipping is usually internal


Forgot about that one


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 2, 2022)

Diynot said:


> View attachment 33274
> I used a sub mini toggle and just measured and marked a spot on the drill template for an extra hole. No offboard wires needed.


That's what I wanted to do but I could not find a toggle that would fit those wee little holes.
That's a really cool looking paddle toggle!


----------



## Diynot (Oct 2, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> That's what I wanted to do but I could not find a toggle that would fit those wee little holes.
> That's a really cool looking paddle toggle!


I used one of these:








						Sub Mini Toggle Switch 2M Series DPDT On-On Short Lever
					

DAILYWELL ELECTRONICS - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				



Feel like I may have ordered them in accident for another project and it happily worked out here. Believe the flat toggle was from Tayda as well.


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 3, 2022)

Diynot said:


> I used one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got some similar ones off Amazon and they didn't work. Trying to remember why it's been some time since I built it. Maybe the legs weren't long enough or something.


----------

